# manicatus



## mattyj (Dec 22, 2006)

hey ppl i got my manicatus a couple of days ago..i think its a female. here she are


----------



## bredli84 (Dec 22, 2006)

welcome to the site.


----------



## IsK67 (Dec 22, 2006)

Tis a bit beasty looking. (Reminds me of an old girlfriend) Something only its mother could love perhaps.

Is this a dangerous one?

IsK


----------



## Dan123 (Dec 22, 2006)

yeh that sure is a female. im suprised its letting the cricket get that close..


----------



## RevDaniel (Dec 22, 2006)

hehe, i have kept scorpions in the past. They can be a great pet to have. Have fun


----------



## hodges (Dec 22, 2006)

nice scorpion !!
so you only got one ?

thanks
..<>brad<>..


----------



## falconboy (Dec 22, 2006)

That looks just TOOO nasty for me.


----------



## slim6y (Dec 22, 2006)

IsK67 said:


> Tis a bit beasty looking. (Reminds me of an old girlfriend) Something only its mother could love perhaps.
> 
> Is this a dangerous one?
> 
> IsK



Go easy Isk... it's only a cricket... it's food for the scorpion...


----------



## mattyj (Dec 22, 2006)

why does it do that..yesterday it let the cricket run all over it..is something rong with it


----------



## mattyj (Jan 1, 2007)

ive got more photoes of her..8)


----------



## gaara (Jan 1, 2007)

nice


----------



## Reptilian (Jan 1, 2007)

are scorpians on license over at the eastern states???


----------



## gaara (Jan 1, 2007)

not in nsw to my knowledge


----------



## Reptilian (Jan 1, 2007)

So is it illegal to keep em in NSW (Sydney)??? I want to get some, but they are not legal to keep in WA...


----------



## hornet (Jan 1, 2007)

not in qld and yes thats a fem, shes probably just not hungry


----------



## reptyle (Jan 1, 2007)

i dont think there is anything wrong with her. when i used to keep U.manicatus, often i would see the crickets running over the scorpion cause she wasnt hungry.....but when she WAS hungry, well, say good bye to the cricket, lol. 
no license is needed for them in NSW, they are readily available from petshops. goodluck and have fun with her, cheers, ian


----------



## Reptilian (Jan 1, 2007)

hmmm, so anyone no how to get some to me in WA without them getting confiscated???


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Jan 1, 2007)

UMMMMMMMMMMMM No


----------



## Reptilian (Jan 1, 2007)

hmmmmm........


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Jan 1, 2007)

How about in a shampoo bottle lol


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Jan 1, 2007)

Hehe
It's "It's" not "its"


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Jan 1, 2007)




----------



## Reptilian (Jan 1, 2007)

LoL, same thing...you knew what i meant...


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Jan 1, 2007)

Same thing? My scorpions are way different to my scorpians!


----------



## sengir (Jan 1, 2007)

*Still Waiting*



Adandiluvsmyreptiles said:


> Same thing? My scorpions are way different to my scorpians!


 

Sorry to steal the thread but might be my only way to get a reply. Have you got my PM. I am wondering where the spiders are?


----------



## Reptilian (Jan 2, 2007)

thats ok mate, i tried pming her a couple of times and got no reply...That was before i knew the scorps aint aloud to be kept in WA...


----------



## sengir (Jan 2, 2007)

Reptilian said:


> thats ok mate, i tried pming her a couple of times and got no reply...That was before i knew the scorps aint aloud to be kept in WA...


 
Yeah except difference is I paid for my spiders like 2 weeks ago, so they have my money I have nothing. Just want a reply. Want to know if I am getting my spiders or my money.

Cheers again sorry to take the thread and winge everyone.


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jan 2, 2007)

i still havent got my crickets yet either


----------



## mattyj (Jan 2, 2007)

*omg!! today i went to take a picture of the underside of my scorpion i put her in a plastic container so she wouldnt run away and fall but wen i went to put her back in her tank she didnt fight against me and wenshe was in her tank she fell off her rock landed upside down and wasnt trying to get back up! it jst layed there on its back upside down until i tapped her twice n then ashe got back up n ran to her burrow...i think something is wrong with it ... im kinda worried*


----------



## mattyj (Jan 14, 2007)

hey guys im still having trouble feeding my scorp...she hasnt been eating in two weeks


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 14, 2007)

has she had any contact with a male?!

she looks gravid, and it would explain the behaviour


----------



## hornet (Jan 14, 2007)

who knows, you will know for sure when she pops


----------



## jonesc1 (Jan 14, 2007)

they hav an extremely long gestation period, so she could be gravid. i hav a female who gave birth 2 nites ago, ive had her for 5 months, never been in contact with another scorp while i had her, and she lookd gravid back wen i got her, so chances r, she's gravid, but may take awhile till she give birth.


----------



## mattyj (Jan 15, 2007)

nope no other scorpion she was by herself in the store.i hardly ever see her and she seems to cover up the entrance to er burrow


----------



## richard70au (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi there mattyj,
what substrate are you using there?
Hope she is ok

Richard


----------



## mattyj (Jan 15, 2007)

coconut shell n a bit of sand


----------



## mattyj (Jan 19, 2007)

hey guys jst 2 let u no that my scorpion has been with other scorpion...it was with another 2 i found this out 2day wen i went and bought somemore crickets


----------

